# irish couple moving to australia



## cushenanjoanne (Nov 19, 2007)

hi,
jst wanted to knw a bit about australia, thinking of moving for the year. we are both 24 and want to go for the experience.

can someone tell me if there is a need for experienced bricklayers and is the pay good and how do u get a job
also where is the best place to live in australia and how much would u expect to pay for rent. and finally when is the best time to go.

thanksx


----------



## Jules (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi

There are lots of websites for jobs in Oz, have a look through them and you should get a good idea of what sort of pay to expect. Try SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site or jobs.ozfreeonline.com
Good luck


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

cushenanjoanne said:


> hi,
> jst wanted to knw a bit about australia, thinking of moving for the year. we are both 24 and want to go for the experience.
> 
> can someone tell me if there is a need for experienced bricklayers and is the pay good and how do u get a job
> ...


Hi 
yep there would be a good demand for bricklayers and it would probably be in the big cities i know Brisbane are screaming out for trade persons thats were we are heading Brisbane has lovely weather all the time can be a bit humid but your in easy reach of some fab beaches. 

As far as i know you can earn from on the bottom end $25 per hour up to $50 per hour not a 100% on that have to ask my hubby when he comes home. but normally if you are good at what you do they will pay to keep you and if they don't leave. 
on getting work visit building sites or use an agency 
renting is not that bad you pay about $320 thats about €190 per week the further you are out from the cities the more you get for your money 

Rental Properties, Lease and Holiday Rentals - realestate.com.au

when to go well any time although around Christmas, April and June to September the flights are a bit more expensive.

we are heading to the Sunshine coast we have friends living there already so im a bit bias it as i think queens land is the place to be ive heard Aledlaide is really nice as well 

check out a mag called Irish down under 2008 if you email this address they will send you out a copy [email protected] phone +61 2 95559199

were about in Ireland are you from Im in Dublin
good luck with it all 
Niamh


----------



## cushenanjoanne (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks for all the usefull information you provided. it was a great help.

to answer your question we are from northern ireland, Co Antrim x


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

cushenanjoanne said:


> thanks for all the usefull information you provided. it was a great help.
> 
> to answer your question we are from northern ireland, Co Antrim x


no problem at all know what it feel like to be making the big move nice to see some one else from Ireland on here to . 

Good luck Niamh


----------



## kevin (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi there, I'm a brickie living in Brisbane. At the moment there is HEAPS of work, paying between $35 to $40 per hour. A one bedroon flat will cost you around $300 to $350 per week. Brisbane is a great place to live. See you soon !! Kevin


----------



## bronagh jordan (Jun 26, 2008)

*brilliant website!*

Hello

Have a look on whosurpaddy Who`s Your Paddy is a community meeting point for the Irish in Australia's ... its also a good place to pick up free stuff, see where to go out and basically everything you need for you move

Who`s Your Paddy provides you with a entertainment calendar, business listings, jobs and accommodation and goods available. Add to this also our Craic section which allows you to chat and share your experiences, post & read jokes as well as posting the cool Photos you have taken on your travels (and drunken nights out).


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey can us Scots join in - we love a good knees up wi the Irish!


----------

